# Working on My Waddle



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

My group of penguins so far. Still have one large one and seven small ones to make, and then have to turn beaks for all of them. Walnut and maple. Largest is just over 5" smallest is around 1". Long way to go to get Christmas presents made, but at least I have a good start with these.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2021)

Those are cool, I have some cherry that's about half white sapwood. Might have to try a couple for bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 5, 2021)

Such a great idea! You have a whole huddle of them! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 5, 2021)

Those are super cool and very well made!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2021)

Love that idea! how thick was the stock for glue up? wondering if I have anything thick enough...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Large ones were 3" or so sq. Medium about 2" and the small ones were 7/8". Those are numbers after glueup. 

Large and medium were 2:1 walnut to maple and with that ratio you get the maple extending well into the head/face, at least with the style I turned them. The small ones were 3:1 ratio and on most the maple stays in the belly area. If I do any more, I'll shoot for about a 2.5:1 ratio.

You can make a lot of the small ones really quick. I had a piece of walnut 3"x12" about 5/8” thick, glued a thin piece of maple on it and ripped it into 3 strips. Six out of each strip and 18 little penguins were the result.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 5, 2021)

Very cool (pun). Love the idea. These are gifts for the family?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Very cool (pun). Love the idea. These are gifts for the family?


Yep, a few will be kept for displays around the house, but most will be given away. Each of the great nieces/nephew will get a couple, and my siblings will get the rest.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Made some beaks this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice job Tim! I made a dozen or so last year after watching Rebecca DeGroot turn some, they are a blast!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tony said:


> Nice job Tim! I made a dozen or so last year after watching Rebecca DeGroot turn some, they are a blast!


They are fun (and quick) to turn. Nice thing about turning a bunch of them are all the different shapes (personalities) that come through. No need to worry about trying to make any of them exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2021)

I went a little overboard.....

After finishing the original bunch that was glued up, I found another piece of 1x3x12 walnut and figured why not.... Made another 18 mini penguins. Here's the whole bunch together for the first (and last time). Most of these will be gifts, will keep a few for my own displays.

All the little ones.





The whole bunch.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 11, 2021)

Dang, Tim, that’s a heck of a colony/rookery/Waddle (yeah I had to Google “What’s a flock of penguins”). Did I count 51!?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah, 51 was my count. 15 different family members will be getting some, and I thought three looks better than two in a group. 36 of them are the little ones, and at the end I was turning about a dozen in an hour, so they went quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 11, 2021)

Now I feel like a slacker.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2021)

Very cool Tim. Thats a heck of a lot of birds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Tim. Thats a heck of a lot of birds.


Great thing about penguins, they are a lot quicker to turn that the snowmen I've made the last couple of years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Great thing about penguins, they are a lot quicker to turn that the snowmen I've made the last couple of years.


I believe it. the minis take a lil while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2021)

Free the birds! Looks like a 'thing'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 12, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Free the birds! Looks like a 'thing'


Yes it do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2022)

Jameson and I started making a couple of penguins for christmas. An early start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Jameson and I started making a couple of penguins for christmas. An early start!
> 
> View attachment 221238


That is a nice early start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Penguins aren't just for Christmas anymore. We'll probably have them out with the snowmen until spring hits.

Good to see the two of you working together!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Penguins aren't just for Christmas anymore. We'll probably have them out with the snowmen until spring hits.
> 
> Good to see the two of you working together!


If you look on top of chute, you can see the pattern I made that he's copying. He's getting better at it. But he needs to quit not paying attention when my back is turned. I have too much stuff in my shop. He does like squishing my balsa scrap in the vice....


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2022)

Kids will be kids!


----------

